# Suche ebenso Rolle der Auferstehung



## Gurkenterror (26. September 2012)

Hi, 
 ich suche auch jemanden, der mir wegen der Rolle weiterhelfen kann.
Ich war ziemlich lange dabei, habe jedoch nach The Burning Crusade aufgrund von Uni und so was aufgehört. Jetzt würde ich gerne wieder so richtig anfangen und das Angebot von Blizzard mit der Rolle der Auferstehung hört sich natürlich super an! 

 Wie gesagt, ich würde mich echt über eine Einladung freuen!




 Name: Gurkenterror
 Server: Shattrath (ist aber eigentlich egal, oder?)
 Mail: chriska06@hotmail.de

 Vielen Dank im Voraus und liebe Grüße!


----------



## Ládyfróst (27. September 2012)

hi, ist die anfrage noch aktuell oder hast du schon eine einladung bekommen?


----------

